# Cost of replacing teak decks...



## groundhog (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi All,
Just wondering about the costs involved in re-doing teak decks, and possibly cockpit area of a sailboat?

As an example, lets say I found one of those 35 ft, 70s era, screwed-to-a-balsa-cored decks boat. 

So I guess there is the ...
Peeling it off. 
Recoring some/all? of deck?
Putting it down. 
Purchasing of parts. (a kit?)

Thanks,
groundhog


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

Likely more than the boat sells for. Especially if you have it done here in the states

$80 - $100 per hour to remove the teak, repair the core (assuming it can be repaired), replace the deck. At least 100 man hours or more.

$20-30 per board ft for new teak to replace.....as they say "priceless" because unless you really know what you are doing or have patterns for the boat, 15-20% waste in cutting, fitting and such.

Supplies, epoxy, monel screws or proper adhesive if you just can't face ruining that newly repaired core, etc, etc, seam sealer, caulking, plugs, grates removing and replacing all the deck hardware.

Could easily be $20-25K for a 35'.


----------



## groundhog (Jun 27, 2006)

Yes, I found an older post on the forum (saw ur inputs there as well). 
Someone referenced a west marine article that I just finished reading. 

From that article, I was able to back out estimates that are very close to what you have just predicted. 

-$9000 matls, 850 man/hrs, 360 sq ft., 50ft boat. 
$180/ft matls, 17 man-hrs/ft. (@$25/hr=$425/ft)
= $605/ft. For 35ft long boat = $21,000

So I am getting about $605 per foot of boat length. For someone else to do the job totally. 
This is $21,000 for a 35 ft boat.


----------



## Tanley (Aug 20, 2009)

Have you seen this thread?

Nauticat 52 Refit - Cruisers & Sailing Forums


----------



## groundhog (Jun 27, 2006)

I always thought anything called a nauticat would be a catamaran. Lol. 
So I never click on stuff with that name. 

But that post is 53 pages long. Documenting extremely difficult, tedious, dirty, hard work. 

I guess if I can't take going through those 53 pages of pain, I won't be re-teaking any boats. Lol. 

I shall start shopping Catalina's.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

groundhog said:


> Hi All,
> Just wondering about the costs involved in re-doing teak decks, and possibly cockpit area of a sailboat?
> 
> As an example, lets say I found one of those 35 ft, 70s era, screwed-to-a-balsa-cored decks boat.
> ...


If your willing to wait and do the job a bit further offshore prices are more reasonable. My friends on a Tayana 42 had their entire deck redone, removal and new teak for 8,000.00 USD in Phuket, Thailand at Yachthaven marina. Try on youtube...greenghost deck replacement.

I have taken up both teak decks on my boat. Yes, labor intensive, about 3 weeks for the coach roof including masking, sanding, painting etc.


----------



## JulieMor (Sep 5, 2011)

As we scoured YW in our boat search, those teak decks kept calling me. I didn't realize at the time it was more like the call of the Sirens. 

Finally we did some pretty in depth research on maintaining, repairing and replacing them. And read too many stories about wet deck cores from improperly maintained or installed decks. It took a while to sink in, but all boats with teak decks were removed from the list of potential buys.

They are still calling me but I'm now safely lashed to the mast.


----------

